# Apple TV et debit nécessaire



## Luluca93 (28 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis passé dans un Apple Store cet après midi et j'ai demandé au vendeur qu'elle était le débit minimum pour pouvoir avoir accès au contenu video de l'Apple TV sans saccade.
Je lui ai indiqué que ma connexion était plutôt faible et que mon débit moyen était de 1,5 Mo.

Pour lui ce débit est suffisant pour pouvoir visionner les films en VOD en de surcroit en définition HD... Il m'a expliqué que l'Apple TV avait un système de mémoire tampon qui permettait de ne pas avoir de saccades ou d'arrêts durant la visualisation d'un film.

Cependant j'avoue être très sceptique car lorsque je regarde une video sur Youtube je ne peux bénéficier que d'une qualité de 240p voir dans le meilleur des cas 360p. Il m'est donc impossible de visionner une video en HD, a moins de mettre en pause le video sélectionner et de la démarrer une fois le téléchargement de cette dernière terminé.

Enfin dans le cadre de la visualisation d'un film de vacances via Imovie en Airplay entre mon Imac 2011 et l'Apple TV, la diffusion du contenu sera t elle optimum ou bien je risque d'avoir une sensation de micro saccade comme cela est le cas aujourd'hui avec ma Freebox Révolution ?

Que puis je réellement attendre de l'apple tv ?Merci de me donner vos avis en tant qu'utilisateur de ce petit boitier a première vu sympathique.

Cordialement.


----------

